# Try this link



## Griff (Nov 29, 2006)

It doesn't work. It wants a password.

Griff


----------



## Puff1 (Nov 29, 2006)

No seeum


----------



## Griff (Nov 29, 2006)

Nope. Still wants a password.

Griff


----------



## Puff1 (Nov 29, 2006)

Oh yeah....we believe you


----------



## DATsBBQ (Nov 29, 2006)

PM ScottyDQue, he can figure it out


----------



## Bruce B (Nov 29, 2006)

I've got them..perhaps the other guys can ask their wives for some help with their computers.


----------



## Puff1 (Nov 29, 2006)

Try these  





















Nice job bud


----------



## DATsBBQ (Nov 29, 2006)

great pics...like the safety trailer & fireputerouter thing!


----------



## Cliff H. (Nov 29, 2006)

I ran into this with Kodak before.  Joker walked me thru it.  

You have to e-mail yourself the link and then copy and paste it to the forum.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 30, 2006)

ZBQ,
      E-mail the pic's to yourself through Kodak Photo Share.  Then when you open the e-mail, post that link into your post here.  That should solve the problem.  Hope this helps bud!


----------



## john a (Nov 30, 2006)

Good job, you cannot be too safe when fooling with fire & oil. BTW, looks like the birds bald on top - bald eagle  :?:  :?:  :?:


----------



## cleglue (Nov 30, 2006)

ZBQ,

Great job on the turkey.

Here is a link I posted last year about frying turkey.

http://www.bbq-4-u.com/viewtopic.php?t= ... ied+turkey


----------



## Puff1 (Nov 30, 2006)

No problem ZBQ dude


----------



## Cliff H. (Nov 30, 2006)

ZBQ said:
			
		

> Thanks for the Kodak tips guys!! (Just curious if anyone has an explanation as to why Bruce B could access them but no one else could?)/quote]
> 
> Since Bruce is a member of the Kodak site, he was able to use his user name and password he set up when he signed up.


----------



## DATsBBQ (Dec 1, 2006)

> Since Bruce is a member of the Kodak site, he was able to use his user name and password he set up when he signed up



I heard Bruce's mother's maiden name was Kodak


----------

